# spanish schools



## shelley (Mar 13, 2008)

hi my family and me are visiting alhaurin de la torre in october as we search for an area to rent as we are planning are move to spain next june. we plan to send my son to spanish school and as they do not have web sites i wonderd if anyone could help as to how many schools their are in this area and if its a great place to live. hope someone can help.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Colegio de Educación Infantil y Primaria Isaac Peral
Isaac Peral s/n.
Alhaurín de la Torre
Málaga 29130
Tel 952411392

Colegio de Educación Infantil y Primaria Los Manantiales
Urb.Los Manantiales s/n
Alhaurín de la Torre
Málaga 29130
Tel 952410105

Colegio de Educación Infantil y Primaria San Juán
Granada 15
Alhaurín de la Torre
Málaga 29130
Tel 952410493

Colegio de Educación Infantil y Primaria San Sebastion
Juan Carlos I s/n.
Alhaurín de la Torre
Málaga 29130
Tel 952410494

Colegio de Educación Infantil y Primaria Zambrana
Bda. Ermita del Cerro
Alhaurín de la Torre
Málaga 29130
Tel 952410088

Escuela Municipal de Música
C/ Vicente Aleixandre s/n
Alhaurín de la Torre
Málaga 29130
Tel 952417150

Instituto de Educación Secundaria Gerald Brenan
C/ Isaac Peral s/n.
Alhaurín de la Torre
Málaga 29130
Tel 952413250

Instituto de Educación Secundaria Huerta Alta
Las Malagueñas s/n (Urb. Huerta Alta)
Alhaurín de la Torre
Málaga 29130
Tel 952416806

Sección de Educación Secundaria Obligatoria
C/ Juan Carlos s/n
Alhaurín de la Torre
Málaga 29130
Tel 952410494


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2008)

thankyou Stravinsky what a great help you are.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live in alhaurin de a torre, it a lovely place to live, close to the beaches and tourist stuff, but not too close, near the mountains, spectacular sceney, but also near the airport, close to the luxury life of Marbella, but nowhere near as expensive. I would reccomend in 100%. Its a lovely, clean, modern town with all the facilities you could possibly need!

As for schools, depending on what age your son is, there are ample schools around, all with varying reputations - as in most places lol. If I can help with any advice just ask. Although my two go to an international school aqbout 10 miles away


Jo


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi jojo, thankyou for your reply its great to speak to someone who lives in alhaurin del la torre and it sounds wonderful. my son jack will be 11by next summer so if you hear of any schools that have a good reputation it would be a big help. We also have a daughter beth who will be 16 who is the reason for us not making the move till next summer she will finish her education here first,she would like to attend beautyschool so im also checking out some of the beauty colleges on the c d s. we plan to rent our house out and rent in spain and in the past i have read that you recommend w v s real estate think we will also pay them a visit in october. thanks again jojo anymore info will be a great help . shelley


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shelley said:


> Hi jojo, thankyou for your reply its great to speak to someone who lives in alhaurin del la torre and it sounds wonderful. my son jack will be 11by next summer so if you hear of any schools that have a good reputation it would be a big help. We also have a daughter beth who will be 16 who is the reason for us not making the move till next summer she will finish her education here first,she would like to attend beautyschool so im also checking out some of the beauty colleges on the c d s. we plan to rent our house out and rent in spain and in the past i have read that you recommend w v s real estate think we will also pay them a visit in october. thanks again jojo anymore info will be a great help . shelley


My 13 yo son is called Jack and I have an 11 yo daughter, Ruby! At the moment they both attend a local international school - we will be keeping Jack there cos of his age and he's quite a sensitive kid who wants to be in an English environment. However, ruby is keen to go to a local school and we think we've found a good school in a place called "Torrealquiera" which is a village just outside of De La Torre, but how do you define "good" in a foriegn country???? We'll certainly report our progress with the state school - anyway, I'm rambling on a bit. 

WVS are good, the proprietors have become friends of ours, a married couple who have four children all of school age (5yrs - 14yrs), so they know the "drill" about schools etc. In fact as agents they are so helpful with everything, from buying a car, arranging NIE/padrons, sorting out paperwork, translating, organising ADSL, talking to telefonica or anyone else on our behalf.... Most other agents we met over here just rent you a property and nothing more. So WVS are well worth a visit, maybe we could meet too!?

Jo


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2008)

hi jo, thanks for replying let me no how you get on when viewing schools and yes maybe we can meet up when we visit in october, thanks again for your help.


----------

